# Oakley Airwave.... Sweet baby Jesus



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sweet. 

So you can have a HUD in your right eye with your iphone screen on it, and you can have a gopro telescope in your other hand...and the benefits?...how well does it work when you are in an area without cell reception?

Pls do a review and if I can play Legend of Zelda on my goggles on the chairlift, I'm in.


----------



## Lysergic (Oct 29, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> how well does it work when you are in an area without cell reception?


The only feature I can see no cell reception affecting in the msg display. From the quick browse of the user manual the rest runs off an actual GPS. I agree some of the stuff does seem a bit gimmicky, but aye cool bit of innovation.



snowklinger said:


> if I can play Legend of Zelda on my goggles on the chairlift, I'm in.


I'm sure some kind of mod will be made ahahaha


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sweet I'm gonna get all fucken wasted on the lift, not get off, and film myself with my gopro for like 20 days and make a rad edit of Zelda goggle ownage.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I have read anything official from Oakley saying this is compatible with go pro. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Oakley Airwave Snow Goggle available at the online Oakley Store

Sick goggles, $600 price-tag though.. I guess that's the cost of wanting to play Legend of Zelda on the chairlift.. drunk.. hahaha. Insane goggles though if anyone's willing to drop that kind of cake for them


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Such a huge waste of money.

You'll use the stat tracking once before you realize it's a novelty that you don't care about.

Most of the features just seem gimmicky or a useless distraction if you're actually focusing on snowboarding.

Cool idea and it's a start, but in it's current form it's looks pretty useless, especially for a $500 premium over other goggles.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is what sucks about these goggles. You can only get them with either black iridium, or fire iridium. Both of those lenses are for bright sunny days only. So basically these $600 googles are useless for overcast, snowing, or night riding. 

Also after scouring the interwebs there is no confirmed info that the on board screen will allow you to connect and view a camera device like go pro. Basically as far as I can tell its only a rumor. 

For now you are better off downloading the Alpine Pro app which tracks all the stats the airwave does and only costs 2 or 3 bucks. 

My review of this thing is that its a great idea with shitty implementation. Fail.

Oh...and you have only two frame choices...black and something shaun white would wear.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

If you really want them, they are not limited to Oakley. Smith/zeal has the ready to ride versions like Oakley. They also sell the system alone for $450. There's half a dozen recon ready googles out there.

Both io recon and the system can be bought at MEC.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I heard the Smith version was better from a display perspective and that the goggle lens has superior peripheral field:

Smith Products | SmithOptics.com

Looks pretty gimmicky to me although could be useful from a safety perspective if you are way off the grid...

To me the best innovation in goggles this year is the Anon M1! Why is no one talking about the awesome magnet lens switch-out tech!! So good...:thumbsup:


----------

